# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Penisatrophie

## klasch40

Nach OP in 2008 (siehe mein Profil) habe ich unter einer zunehmenden *Penisatrophie zu leiden. Gibt es im Forum ähnliche Erfahrungen? Gibt es Behandlungsmöglichkeiten? Bisher hatte und habe ich keine Hormonbehandlung erhalten. Es grüßt und dankt für Antworten Klaus*

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus,

dieses Problem betrifft sicher etliche Männer. Bitte, lies mal -* hier* -

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du nicht daran verzagst.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ähnliche Erfahrung schon, aber unter langjähriger ADT.
Bei den seltenen Erektionen fühlt "er" sich fremd und
dünn an. Auch die Hoden sind dabei, auf vorpubertäres
Niveau zu schrumpfen.

Therapievorschlag: "Use it, or loose it."
Es ist vielleicht wie mit Muskeln: Training hält fit.
Doping mit Wachstumshormonen wäre keine gute Idee.

Nun, wenn ich deinen PSA-Verlauf anschaue, zu dem ich dich
beglückwünsche, kannst Du die Atrophie als mindere Nebenwirkung 
betrachten.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nachtrag:


> Effiziente Vorbeugung durch Krebsvorsorge ist in Bezug auf 
> Verhinderung von Penisatrophie wahrscheinlich der einzig sinnvolle, gangbare Weg. 
> Quelle: http://symptomat.de/Penisatrophie


HaHa! Das ist aber wirklich ganz hilfreich.
Soll dieser Schwätzer mal hinschreiben, wie man Prostatakrebs "vorbeuge".

----------


## klasch40

Vielen Dank Konrad für Deine Antwort. Du hast natürlich Recht, ich sollte zufrieden sein. Leider vergisst man zu schnell, dass man eigentlich dankbar sein muss das es so (jedenfalls bis jetzt) glimpflich verlaufen ist. Zusätzlich "leide" ich noch an einer Gynäkomastie, die  aber vielleicht gar nichts mit meiner PCa Therapie zu tun hat, sondern mit meinen geringen Testosteron Werten (zuletzt 2,02) Es grüßt Dich Klaus

----------


## klasch40

Hallo Harald. Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und den Link. Ja, da werde ich wohl damit leben müssen.
Es grüßt Klaus

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Klaus,
ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung Konrad nur zustimmen ("use it, or lose it"). 
In der Reha wurde uns von einem erfahrenen und sehr offenen Physitherapeuten nahe gelegt, wir sollten die "Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen", 
wir seien ja Jungs.
Da hilft untersützend auch Viagra, Cialis etc. und vor allem eine liebe Ehefrau.

Alle Gute für Dich

Lothar

----------


## nomade

Eine Pumpe kann auch unterstützend eingesetzt werden. Für einen GV kaum zu gebrauchen (persönliche Meinung), aber als Trainingsinstrument schon.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Eine Pumpe kann auch unterstützend eingesetzt werden. Für einen GV kaum zu gebrauchen (persönliche Meinung), aber als Trainingsinstrument schon.


Lieber Nomade,

ein wenig geschmunzelt habe ich eben schon, weil, wenn das für GV nichts taugt, wozu dann trainieren? Würde denn dann nach reichlich Training GV auch ohne Untersützung möglich sein?

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Wenn es Deine Zeit zulässt, trage doch bitte die wichtigsten Daten ins Profil ein. Man muss dann nicht 33 Deiner Beiträge zurückblättern, um über Deine PKH informiert zu sein.

----------

